# US expats giving up citizenship due to non-dom rules rising at record levels



## undrkvabrtha

Many people who ran their own businesses switched their wealth from USD to AUD and moved their businesses to Singapore around 2006-2009, and this is probably still going on. 

I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before being American is more of a bane than a boon.


----------

